# HAPPIEST GUY EVER *fact*



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

My sister brought me my first T... an Avic, not sure on the _spp._

I will grab some pic's to make sure 

It's so stunning :flrt:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Good on you  you will soon have 5 then 20 then 40. You have been bitten by the bug


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dan99 said:


> Good on you  you will soon have 5 then 20 then 40. You have been bitten by the bug


Thanks mate. such a lovely T :flrt:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Congrats but I doubt you will be able to get a definiate ID if it's an avic


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I hope she realises what a monster she's unleashed.


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

niceone mate thats some serious turn around? had she been drinking :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it u that isn't aloud ts coz ur sister was scared of them? If so what a result


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Congrats but I doubt you will be able to get a definiate ID if it's an avic


I'm thinking Versicoulor... It's throw some pic's up aswell ( excuse to use the new camera :whistling2: ) :lol2:



garlicpickle said:


> I hope she realises what a monster she's unleashed.


She'll realise soon :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

cbmark said:


> niceone mate thats some serious turn around? had she been drinking :lol2:


Hahha Not that I know of :lol2:



jaykickboxer said:


> Is it u that isn't aloud ts coz ur sister was scared of them? If so what a result


Yeah I wasn't allowed them because she said she was scared of them.. But I was so happy when I saw it :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Aww congrats.  You've been wanting one for ages. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Aww congrats.  You've been wanting one for ages. :lol2:


Thanks ... I've wanted one for 2-3 years :lol2:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

You bugger got one before me


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> You bugger got one before me


Hahaa
Aww... Won't be long until you get one aswell


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry for the quality, Still getting used to the camera


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm happy for you . :2thumb:

You thought of getting a P.irminia sling or 2 ? :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Mutley.100 said:


> I'm happy for you . :2thumb:
> 
> You thought of getting a P.irminia sling or 2 ? :whistling2:


 
Thanks mate 

An I think I have alot of learning to do before I even atempt Pokies :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> An I think I have alot of learning to do before I even atempt Pokies :lol2:


Might be a while yet I'm still too scared to get one. :blush:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

Irminia is not a pokie...


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> An I think I have alot of learning to do before I even atempt Pokies :lol2:


P doesn't always stand for a Poecilotheria (pokie) . :lol2:

In this case it's Psalmopoeus .


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Might be a while yet I'm still too scared to get one. :blush:


Hahaha 

Do it, you know you want to :whistling2:

*Cough* P. regalis *cough*


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

rudy691 said:


> Irminia is not a pokie...


Sorry :blush:



Mutley.100 said:


> P doesn't always stand for a Poecilotheria (pokie) . :lol2:
> 
> In this case it's Psalmopoeus .


Oop's :blush:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Do it, you know you want to :whistling2:
> 
> *Cough* P. regalis *cough*


No I don't really, I'll just stick with my baboons, they are scary enough. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> No I don't really, I'll just stick with my baboons, they are scary enough. :lol2:


 
:lol2:

How is your King baboon doing ?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats Fella and a real pretty avic you have there aswell  so they finally gave into your charm hey


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Dr3d said:


> Congrats Fella and a real pretty avic you have there aswell  so they finally gave into your charm hey


Thanks mate :no1:

and Yeah, I was really suprised it was my sister that brought it for my...she has even said it's cute :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Also, how long should it take for Her ( don't know for sure but wishful thinking  ) to start webbing up her tank ?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Also, how long should it take for Her ( don't know for sure but wishful thinking  ) to start webbing up her tank ?


Haha.  It totally depends, one of mine webbed up a section within the same day, my other avic still hasn't done much webbing 2 weeks later. 



Biggys said:


> :lol2:
> 
> How is your King baboon doing ?


Not sure! Mum says she is doing fine.  Eating all the crickets she puts in there and making her burrow bigger, I get to see her again next Sunday. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Haha.  It totally depends, one of mine webbed up a section within the same day, my other avic still hasn't done much webbing 2 weeks later.


Ahh...ok 

should I hold off feeding her until she has made a web ?





vivalabam said:


> Not sure! Mum says she is doing fine.  Eating all the crickets she puts in there and making her burrow bigger, I get to see her again next Sunday. :flrt:


Awesome :no1:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Ahh...ok
> 
> should I hold off feeding her until she has made a web ?


Erm... You can try a cricket today but I wouldn't hold out much hope. :lol2: I always offer mine a cricket on the first day just in case they are hungry. :lol2: If she doesn't eat try again in a week.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Erm... You can try a cricket today but I wouldn't hold out much hope. :lol2: I always offer mine a cricket on the first day just in case they are hungry. :lol2: If she doesn't eat try again in a week.


Okay 

I only have locust but am reluctent to feed her them after reading a thread about them being linked to DKS

so I might get some crix in the week and try her then :no1:

Thanks for your Help BTW


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Okay
> 
> I only have locust but am reluctent to feed her them after reading a thread about them being linked to DKS
> 
> ...


Yeah I wouldn't feed a locust, just wait till you get some crickets, also some brown ones will be better. I only feed my avics browns, I always end up loosing crickets in there. >_<


----------



## ReptileRoss (Jul 28, 2010)

Lovely little avic! Out of interest roughly how big is it? 
Picked my first one up last week, a Guyana pink toe!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah I wouldn't feed a locust, just wait till you get some crickets, also some brown ones will be better. I only feed my avics browns, I always end up loosing crickets in there. >_<


I'll grab some when I go to the reptile shop then 





ReptileRoss said:


> Lovely little avic! Out of interest roughly how big is it?
> Picked my first one up last week, a Guyana pink toe!


Thanks mate
It's about 2.5"


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I've also come up with a name for her... She's is called Boo :2thumb:


----------



## Christie&Spence (Feb 27, 2010)

At first I thought it was a minatrix buuuut it doesnt have the orange stripy bits on its abdomen. Could be an azuraklassi maybe? Avics arent my strongest point!:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Christie&Spence said:


> At first I thought it was a minatrix buuuut it doesnt have the orange stripy bits on its abdomen. Could be an azuraklassi maybe? Avics arent my strongest point!:whistling2:


 
Thank you,

I'm still trying to I.D her, but your input has given me somewhere to start looking 

Thanks again

Tyler,


EDIT: A quick google search came up with a few Pic's that look an Awful lot like Mine, Thanks for your help Mate


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

haha im so happy for you mate, even though I think you should get a terrestrial next :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> haha im so happy for you mate, even though I think you should get a terrestrial next :whistling2:


Thanks Dude :2thumb:


There is a really Nice B.emilia in my local shop that Might end up coming home with me :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Thanks Dude :2thumb:
> 
> 
> There is a really Nice B.emilia in my local shop that Might end up coming home with me :whistling2:


Dooo it! :whistling2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Thanks Dude :2thumb:
> 
> 
> There is a really Nice B.emilia in my local shop that Might end up coming home with me :whistling2:





vivalabam said:


> Dooo it! :whistling2:


what she said :lol2: you gotta love brachys


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Dooo it! :whistling2:


I think I might have to :lol2:

Or I've been offered a T.blondi :mf_dribble:


geckodelta said:


> what she said :lol2: you gotta love brachys


:lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Biggys said:


> I think I might have to :lol2:
> 
> *Or I've been offered a T.blondi *:mf_dribble:
> 
> ...


hahaha 
errrrr no comment :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> I think I might have to :lol2:
> 
> Or I've been offered a T.blondi :mf_dribble:
> 
> ...


Bet that will be expensive. :whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> hahaha
> errrrr no comment :whistling2:


 
Why :lol2: 



vivalabam said:


> Bet that will be expensive. :whistling2:


 60 quid :lol2:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Bet that will be expensive. :whistling2:


also probably not the best second T  although I think you can keep any T aslong as you have done your research : victory:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> also probably not the best second T  although I think you can keep any T aslong as you have done your research : victory:


Yeah done a quick bit of googling them and I don't think I'm ready yet LMFAO


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Yeah done a quick bit of googling them and I don't think I'm ready yet LMFAO


haha it's mainly flicking hair's they are buggers when it comes to that :lol2: as for getting tagged you should be fine as long as you take precautions and treat it with respect :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

geckodelta said:


> haha it's mainly flicking hair's they are buggers when it comes to that :lol2: as for getting tagged you should be fine as long as you take precautions and treat it with respect :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I thinkkone of these would be a step to far ATM...
but they have a nice B.emilia aswell so I might tlook at that :mf_dribble:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd much rather a Blondi than a pokie, the hairs are horrible but I'd much rather have some itching than cramps and spasms. :lol2:


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

emilla are a great choice ive 3 :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I'd much rather a Blondi than a pokie, the hairs are horrible but I'd much rather have some itching than cramps and spasms. :lol2:


:lol2:



cbmark said:


> emilla are a great choice ive 3 :2thumb:


Cool 

and 30 quid Is a good price ?


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I'd much rather a Blondi than a pokie, the hairs are horrible but I'd much rather have some itching than cramps and spasms. :lol2:


haha wouldnt you much rather have anything than a pokie :whistling2:

and it's more burny feeling than itchy atleast thats what mine felt like :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

So guys and girls I went and spent my birthday money and came home with


Curley haired Tarantula
Violet Tree Tarantula
Green Bottle Blue Tarantula
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I had one T then 2 then 5 then 7 then 11 I think my top was 13 at one time...then i got rid of them and only have two...lol

I now have the chilli rose, which was the first one we got and we have had it for years, and a mysore ornamental...lush spider!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

ambyglam said:


> I had one T then 2 then 5 then 7 then 11 I think my top was 13 at one time...then i got rid of them and only have two...lol
> 
> I now have the chilli rose, which was the first one we got and we have had it for years, and a* mysore ornamental...lush spider*!


 
Just looked at some pictures and that is stunning :2thumb:

I've gone from 1 to 4 in a week :whistling2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

What, you have 4 Ts?


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Just looked at some pictures and that is stunning :2thumb:
> 
> I've gone from 1 to 4 in a week :whistling2:


haha I want more but ive got a few months till my birthday :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> What, you have 4 Ts?


Yeah

I went out to look at some more.. 
and they had a few I liked, I had the money so I brought them :blush:




geckodelta said:


> haha I want more but ive got a few months till my birthday :gasp::gasp:


:lol2:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Biggys said:


> So guys and girls I went and spent my birthday money and came home with
> 
> 
> Curley haired Tarantula
> ...


 
Be careful with the Tapinauchenius cupreus (violet tree spider), they are very fast, and do bite (mine does anyway). I'm sure you will be fine, just dont get complacent around it.
GBB's are amazing, one of my favourites.

Are they all slings?

Any pics?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Be careful with the Tapinauchenius cupreus (violet tree spider), they are very fast, and do bite (mine does anyway). I'm sure you will be fine, just dont get complacent around it.
> GBB's are amazing, one of my favourites.
> 
> Are they all slings?
> ...


 
I've noticed the speed already :gasp:
little git teleports lmao

and I can't wait to pick up my GBB :flrt:

The Tapi is juvie about 2-3" legspan still brown
the curly haired is a sling at about 1" leg span
and the GBB is the same as the Curly

I can't beleve how much webbing the Tapi has done 
I put it into it's tank and with in five min's it had already started webbing :gasp:

I will give them a couple of days to settle in then I'll get some pictures for you :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Be careful with the Tapinauchenius cupreus (violet tree spider), they are very fast, and do bite (mine does anyway). I'm sure you will be fine, just dont get complacent around it.
> GBB's are amazing, one of my favourites.
> 
> Are they all slings?
> ...


Aren't they pretty venomous? Or did I get that wrong when reading up about them?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Aren't they pretty venomous? Or did I get that wrong when reading up about them?


From what I have read yeah thay are pretty venomous, like Spicewwfc said as long as I don't get complacent I will be fine 

I've just got to treat it with respect and not be a knob with it and I can't see the harm in keeping it :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Quick question again :blush:

My Avic ( Boo )
is settleing in well seems to be comfortable and has explored the tank
but has not made any effort to make a web....
it has left as a few tiny trails but no actual structure ?

I'm just curious to why it hasn't even atempted to start one..


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> From what I have read yeah thay are pretty venomous, like Spicewwfc said as long as I don't get complacent I will be fine
> 
> I've just got to treat it with respect and not be a knob with it and I can't see the harm in keeping it :2thumb:


You're nuts. :lol2: Just don't let it escape, if it bites your sister I bet all hell will break loose! 



Biggys said:


> Quick question again :blush:
> 
> My Avic ( Boo )
> is settleing in well seems to be comfortable and has explored the tank
> ...


It will be fine, it sometimes takes avics a while to settle in, they don't really like moving home. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> You're nuts. :lol2: Just don't let it escape, if it bites your sister I bet all hell will break loose!


Oh god I never thought of that :gasp:

I was looking at Pokies and OBT's aswell but I had to say no to my self :lol2:





vivalabam said:


> It will be fine, it sometimes takes avics a while to settle in, they don't really like moving home. :lol2:


Thank you 
I was just wondering as my Tapi has dont lots of webbing already and I just thought my Avic might of tried to a little bit, :lol2:

I kind of got all excited in the shop and forgot what I went there for :blush:
I went in to get a box of crickets and left with 2 T's one reserved and 50 quid Poorer :lol2:

I thought it was a good deal though

I paid 36 of the Tapi
I'm paying 20 for the GBB 
and I got the curly haired for free :2thumb:

so I'm well chuffed :flrt:
and I'm glad your Chaco gold knee is well :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Oh god I never thought of that :gasp:
> 
> I was looking at Pokies and OBT's aswell but I had to say no to my self :lol2:
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I know it's exciting but calm down a little you got plenty of time... Says me with 16 in 4 months. :whistling2:

Yeah one of my avics webbed up straight away and the other one hasn't a lot, it just depends, sometimes they do sometimes they don't. Like recently my GBB after the last moult decided it is now going to burrow after living on the lid since I got it... They are just strange inverts. :lol2:

Thanks, me too. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> *Haha yeah I know it's exciting but calm down a little you got plenty of time... Says me with 16 in 4 months. :whistling2:*
> 
> Yeah one of my avics webbed up straight away and the other one hasn't a lot, it just depends, sometimes they do sometimes they don't. Like recently my GBB after the last moult decided it is now going to burrow after living on the lid since I got it... They are just strange inverts. :lol2:
> 
> Thanks, me too. :flrt:


16 :gasp: :lol2:

I'm done for the moment I've got the ones I was looking to get
and thats be done for a while :2thumb:

I just can't wait for Boo to start webbing up :flrt:

It makes me laugh I didn't like spiders that made webs when I first looked into getting one 2 years back... but now I have seen one of them fully webbed up a tank I'm hooked :lol2:

but I have 
2 arboreals
1 terrestrial
and one semi terrestrial

so I have a nice little mix 


I'm feeding them on satuday doo you think I should leave Boo until she has made a web or just try her on a cricket and remove it if she doesn't eat it ?

and how old Is you GBB ?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> 16 :gasp: :lol2:
> 
> I'm done for the moment I've got the ones I was looking to get
> and thats be done for a while :2thumb:
> ...


Haha yeah, I prefer the terrestrials if I'm honest. :flrt:

No, you can try and feed her, if she doesn't want it then take it out, no harm done. :lol2: 

I'm not sure, I know he/she has moulted twice since I've had her. Think I got her in about November time?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah, I prefer the terrestrials if I'm honest. :flrt:
> 
> *No, you can try and feed her, if she doesn't want it then take it out, no harm done.* :lol2:
> 
> I'm not sure, I know he/she has moulted twice since I've had her. Think I got her in about November time?


 
I will try her aswell then :no1:

and that sounds good , the one I've got coming is about 2-3 CM :flrt:
thanks for all your help BTW :notworthy:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> I will try her aswell then :no1:
> 
> and that sounds good , the one I've got coming is about 2-3 CM :flrt:
> thanks for all your help BTW :notworthy:


Yeah, just take it out in a few hours if she doesn't want it, also make sure your crickets are well fed before they go into the Ts tank, they can sometimes get a bit viscous. 

It's no problem at all, any more problems feel free to PM me and I'll try and help. :lol2:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Aren't they pretty venomous? Or did I get that wrong when reading up about them?


Yeah they're like a psalmopeus really, nasty venom for a new world, probably give you fliu like symptoms for a few days to a week, and moderate muscle cramps, from what Iv read.
Mine seems more inclined to run than bite though, but I wouldnt put it past her, and she has gone for me in the past.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Yeah, just take it out in a few hours if she doesn't want it, also make sure your crickets are well fed before they go into the Ts tank, they can sometimes get a bit viscous.
> 
> It's no problem at all, any more problems feel free to PM me and I'll try and help. :lol2:


So just feed them up like I would for the lizards but with out the calcium ?

And thanks I will do :2thumb:



spicewwfc said:


> Yeah they're like a psalmopeus really, nasty venom for a new world, probably give you fliu like symptoms for a few days to a week, and moderate muscle cramps, from what Iv read.
> Mine seems more inclined to run than bite though, but I wouldnt put it past her, and she has gone for me in the past.


Woah...

I'll have to be careful then : victory:

I can't believe the amount of webbing it has done :gasp:

-----------------------------------------------------------------


Anyway they need names

Curly haired 
Violet tree spider
and GBB 

can anyone help :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Yeah they're like a psalmopeus really, nasty venom for a new world, probably give you fliu like symptoms for a few days to a week, and moderate muscle cramps, from what Iv read.
> Mine seems more inclined to run than bite though, but I wouldnt put it past her, and she has gone for me in the past.


Oh so it;s not that bad then, I was thinking a Psalmopeus was more like a pokie bite? All these species just end up confusing me.  If it;s a new world it shouldn't be too bad, well not compared to my baboons. :lol2:



Biggys said:


> So just feed them up like I would for the lizards but with out the calcium ?
> 
> And thanks I will do :2thumb:
> 
> ...


I don't know how you feed lizards. :blush: I name mine nice and cute things. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Oh so it;s not that bad then, I was thinking a Psalmopeus was more like a pokie bite? All these species just end up confusing me.  If it;s a new world it shouldn't be too bad, well not compared to my baboons. :lol2:


 



vivalabam said:


> I don't know how you feed lizards. :blush: I name mine nice and cute things. :flrt:


Oh sorry just put them in a tub and feed the crickets up for a day or two then feed to the animal :2thumb:

someone has suggested 

curly wurly, and green pea :lol2:

got some picture to stick up in a sec aswell : victory:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Oh sorry just put them in a tub and feed the crickets up for a day or two then feed to the animal :2thumb:
> 
> someone has suggested
> 
> ...


Haha yeah basically. :lol2: 
My curly haired is called Cadburies. :flrt: And my GBB is called Madame Octa. :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Haha yeah basically. :lol2:
> My curly haired is called Cadburies. :flrt: And my GBB is called Madame Octa. :lol2:


Haha thats a nice name for the curly haired. 
and Madame Octa, where did that one come from  :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Haha thats a nice name for the curly haired.
> and Madame Octa, where did that one come from  :lol2:


Cirque du freak books by Darren shan, my favourite book ever. :flrt:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Cirque du freak books by Darren shan, my favourite book ever. :flrt:


Ahh.. fair enough then


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Bloomin' hell Photo buckets taking it's time to load:whip:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Done 










My curly haired 












Violet tree spider 


So what do you guys think ?


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Oh so it;s not that bad then, I was thinking a Psalmopeus was more like a pokie bite? All these species just end up confusing me.  If it;s a new world it shouldn't be too bad, well not compared to my baboons. :lol2:


Some new worlds actually have quite strong venom the Ephebopus genus for instance, I have read that they pack quite a punch. Just because a spider is from the americas dosent mean they have urticating hairs, and weak venom.
Psalmopoeus venom is quite bad as far as tarantulas go, especially for a new world, they are kind of a new world/old world cross over, granted its not as bad as an ornata, or a rufilata, but I reccon it would give a regalis a run for its money.
I dont think the tapi's venom is quite as strong as an irminia, but I dont think its too far off.
I have obviously never been bitten by any of the above species, its all hear say, and every person reacts different to a bite, some might not get any symptoms at all.

Dont let all this scare you Biggys, just dont poke it or pick it up, and you wont have a problem. It will be a good way for you to learn how to keep a pokie, and it should be a lot of fun come rehousing day. lol.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Some new worlds actually have quite strong venom the Ephebopus genus for instance, I have read that they pack quite a punch. Just because a spider is from the americas dosent mean they have urticating hairs, and weak venom.
> Psalmopoeus venom is quite bad as far as tarantulas go, especially for a new world, they are kind of a new world/old world cross over, granted its not as bad as an ornata, or a rufilata, but I reccon it would give a regalis a run for its money.
> I dont think the tapi's venom is quite as strong as an irminia, but I dont think its too far off.
> I have obviously never been bitten by any of the above species, its all hear say, and every person reacts different to a bite, some might not get any symptoms at all.
> ...


 
Ok mate, It's interesting to read about this stuff TBH

and it's good that it's like a "Practice" Pokie as I would like to work up to them in the future :2thumb:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Done
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
The tapi is a beaut, it looks big enough to go in a cereal tub, it will need rehousing next moult. Fun times :2thumb::lol2:
Wheres the GBB pic?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> The tapi is a beaut, it looks big enough to go in a cereal tub, it will need rehousing next moult. Fun times :2thumb::lol2:
> Wheres the GBB pic?


Thanks mate .. I siad to my dad I can't see that tub lasting to long, I was going to move it into a 10" x 5" x 5" custom aquaria, does this sound ok ?

and I am picking up my GBB on satuday, I have it reserved at the shop :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Some new worlds actually have quite strong venom the Ephebopus genus for instance, I have read that they pack quite a punch. Just because a spider is from the americas dosent mean they have urticating hairs, and weak venom.
> Psalmopoeus venom is quite bad as far as tarantulas go, especially for a new world, they are kind of a new world/old world cross over, granted its not as bad as an ornata, or a rufilata, but I reccon it would give a regalis a run for its money.
> I dont think the tapi's venom is quite as strong as an irminia, but I dont think its too far off.
> I have obviously never been bitten by any of the above species, its all hear say, and every person reacts different to a bite, some might not get any symptoms at all.
> ...


Oh well I've learnt something new. :lol2:

Edit: And very nice Ts you have there.


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

Biggys said:


> Thanks mate .. I siad to my dad I can't see that tub lasting to long, I was going to move it into a 10" x 5" x 5" custom aquaria, does this sound ok ?
> 
> and I am picking up my GBB on satuday, I have it reserved at the shop :2thumb:


5" high is a bit small tbh, and I dont like using aquariums really, I like a nice airtight seal to prevent escapee's. lol. 
For all my smaller T's I use plastic storage tubs, and the bigger ones get RUB's or if their really lucky, a houseofspiders enclosure.

This is what I keep all my arboreals in when they are small.

This was my versi's previous home.



























And just because I couldnt leave her out,
This is her in it a year or so ago.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> 5" high is a bit small tbh, and I dont like using aquariums really, I like a nice airtight seal to prevent escapee's. lol.
> For all my smaller T's I use plastic storage tubs, and the bigger ones get RUB's or if their really lucky, a houseofspiders enclosure.
> 
> This is what I keep all my arboreals in when they are small.
> ...


Aww love those little legs. 

Also if you can get to any invert show at any time there's usually a guy that sells custom made aquariums, they are made out of glass and have the ventilation strip. I've hot my avic in one of these and it seems to be doing well.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Oh well I've learnt something new. :lol2:
> 
> Edit: And very nice Ts you have there.


Thanks Viva 



spicewwfc said:


> 5" high is a bit small tbh, and I dont like using aquariums really, I like a nice airtight seal to prevent escapee's. lol.
> For all my smaller T's I use plastic storage tubs, and the bigger ones get RUB's or if their really lucky, a houseofspiders enclosure.
> 
> This is what I keep all my arboreals in when they are small.
> ...


Sorry mate I'm not used to arboreal measurements :blush:

I meant 10" high 5" long and 5" deep :2thumb:
and I like that set-up 

Like these

CustomAquaria_invertebrate

Nice Avic BTW : victory:


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> Aww love those little legs.


 
Yeah she was mega cute then, I love it when they are half red half blue. She is all red now, and taking forever over a moult, she aint eaten for over 3 months.



Biggys said:


> Sorry mate I'm not used to arboreal measurements :blush:
> 
> I meant 10" high 5" long and 5" deep :2thumb:
> and I like that set-up
> ...


Thanks

Yeah the aquarium should be fine then.

You are too kind about my set up, it dosent really look nice, but when you have 50 odd spiders to house, functionality kinda out weighs attractivness. You will know soon enough I'm sure. Poundland is your friend. lol.


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

wow I spend one day of the forums and this goes up three pages :lol2: you got some lovely T's there mate hope they all do well :2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spicewwfc said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yeah the aquarium should be fine then.
> 
> You are too kind about my set up, it dosent really look nice, but when you have 50 odd spiders to house, functionality kinda out weighs attractivness. You will know soon enough I'm sure. Poundland is your friend. lol.


I will get one of them then 

and It's not horrible looking and like you said working well is better than looking pretty



geckodelta said:


> wow I spend one day of the forums and this goes up three pages :lol2: you got some lovely T's there mate hope they all do well :2thumb:


 
Thanks mate


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

The Tapi is gorgeous. I love them, they are like Pokies on speed lol.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Elaine R said:


> The Tapi is gorgeous. I love them, they are like Pokies on speed lol.


Thank you


----------

